# Pensacola beach 2/8/16



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Just One pomp 17 inches caught on unfresh and unpeeled shrimp in rough surf


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, it looks like just about the right size for dinner to me.

Kevin


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

foreverfishing said:


> just one pomp 17 inches caught on unfresh and unpeeled shrimp in rough surf


 lol!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

You never know unless you go & you went-WTG. 
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

